# Games?



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

What games have you been enjoying on your N7?

I played Defender and Defender 2 for a while... kind of fun in a mind-numbing sort of way. I also play Words with Friends (but I play that on my phone, too).


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been having a blast with Dead Trigger, especially since the update. I played for it so yay ray gun! I also have been playing Temple Run: Brave quite a bit. That's pretty much it for recently. I have all the games from the Humble Android bundles, been hitting those up since they started lol. I've mostly just poked at those though. I played Riptide GP a lot when I first got this tablet too. The quality of games has really jumped up since this thing came out. I'm sure there are more great games I haven't found yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Demolition thd is good one. Wish it was like burned out lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

GTA3 - I hated it on my phone, I hated it on my wife's iPad, but on the 7" tablet it's....as close to perfect as it can be on a touchscreen.

I've also been running through the Humble Bundle games - Spirits and Canabalt are particularly fun in my opinion. I really enjoyed Osmos on my phone, haven't tried it yet on the N7 though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dead Trigger and Osmos HD.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

all right...if Mustang likes it I guess I'll load up Osmos for lunch today.


----------



## toebox (Jan 21, 2012)

Get the Android Humble Bundle while it's out, currently $6.13 for all 5 games (you get steam codes for Mac/PC as well as the android apps). I'm having a blast with Bit Trip and Space Chem, I've heard the others are good too (but I haven't gotten around to playing them yet).


----------



## Edi (Sep 22, 2011)

Ever since I started playing Kairobotica Lite yesterday, I ended up purchasing the full version and have around 5 hours of playtime. lol


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

toebox said:


> Get the Android Humble Bundle while it's out, currently $6.13 for all 5 games (you get steam codes for Mac/PC as well as the android apps). I'm having a blast with Bit Trip and Space Chem, I've heard the others are good too (but I haven't gotten around to playing them yet).


Just bought this, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Just started playing World of Goo. This game is going to be mighty distracting...


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like they upgraded the Humble Android Bundle to include extra games from the past bundles. And pretty good ones at that! There is pretty much no reason now for anyone who hasn't already to jump on board. XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krackerjac (Mar 30, 2012)

Final fantasy 3 is brilliant on the nexus 7

sent from my sammy 3


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Radiant defense kept me busy for quite awhile. I still haven't beat the last level.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

i been playing alot of reckless racing 2 and world of goo..just got dead trigger and connected my ps3 controller to my n7..pretty bad ass using controller on dead trigger..


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Death worm and gun brothers for me. Games are just too fricking awesome on this thing.

Not sure if they count as games or not, but markers and infinite painter are also baaaadasss. Especially if you get a stylus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kilik (29 d ago)

Don Serrot said:


> I've been having a blast with Dead Trigger, especially since the update. I played for it so yay ray gun! I also have been playing Temple Run: Brave quite a bit. That's pretty much it for recently. I have all the games from the Humble Android bundles, been hitting those up since they started lol. I've mostly just poked at those though. I played Riptide GP a lot when I first got this tablet too. The quality of games has really jumped up since this thing came out. I'm sure there are more great games I haven't found yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Quogue Tennis Lessons


I most played call of duty mobile. and very enjoyed it.


----------

